# Nervous about clipless pedals



## Pkrivoshik (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first time posting on the forum, I've been browsing through a few threads for about a week now. So far everyone seems to be very helpful and informative, so general thanks to all of you.

I started working at the local bike shop which is owned by my uncle about 4 months ago. Being on a budget I had asked him to help me find a used road bike in my size without costing me a fortune. As luck would have it, one of the guys on his team gave him their 1998 Cannondale R1000, which he then gave to me free of charge.

After riding with him every Sunday for around 25 miles each time, I decided to save my paycheck and replace the toe clips with some clipless pedals. After trying a few different styles of shoes and pedals, I decided on the Look Keo Classic with Bontrager Road Race shoes. He taught me how to mount the cleats and I installed the pedals last night in anticipation of my ride later today, Sunday.

As I have never ridden with clipless pedals before, I am a bit nervous about toppling over while coming to a stop. So long story short, can anyone provide some advice on how to get used to them in a safe environment, and what to expect while riding that wouldn't be inherently obvious.

Thank you all in advance, I look forward to really getting into road biking both for exercise and fun!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Pkrivoshik said:


> As I have never ridden with clipless pedals before, I am a bit nervous about toppling over while coming to a stop. So long story short, can anyone provide some advice on how to get used to them in a safe environment, and what to expect while riding that wouldn't be inherently obvious.


First, come to terms with the fact that chances are great you will fall over when getting used to them. Nearly every cyclist has a story but the good news is 99.9% of them are just funny and no harm was done.

Riding around an empty parking lot and doing some stop/starts would be a good way to get a feel for it. Or on an athletic field is you're that worried about hitting the deck.

There's really nothing to expect 'while riding'. I wouldn't say it feels exaclty like platforms but there's no learning or adaptation needed either. You don't want to pop out unintentionally of course but unless there is a major problem with cleat alignment or your pedal stoke that shouldn't be anything to worry about.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm a new rider also and I'm getting used to them. Just anticipate your stops the best you can and think about it, if that makes sense. Practice too, like Jay Strongbow recommends. If you work at a shop, use the trainer and clip and unclipped a few billion times. Of course, the road will be different, but as the motion becomes muscle memory it will get programmed. Clipping back in after stops just takes doing it. Make sure you get a little momentum, like pedal a revolution or 2 with your clipped in foot and then coast a bit to clip in.


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

Someone mentioned that 95% of cyclist have fell down from clipless pedal, the other 5% just don't want to admit it. 

I have Look Keo Classic, I think it's pretty easy, I practice clipping and unclipping on the trainer, amd I almost can swear I will never fell down from unclipping. Two weeks ago, came to a crossing red light next to a busy bus station, unclipped successfully, after a minute or so while standing still with one foot still clipped in, my frame just decided to tilt to the other side where my foot still unclipped, and fell down graciously in front of at least couple dozen people. One thing that I learned, never have your frame in straight position, always tilt them good to the side of the unclipped foot.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

As others have stated it takes practice. I learned how to I clip and clip in my driveway. Regardless the first time I fell down was when I was commuting on my way to work. All I could do was laugh at myself. Remember to anticipate when you will unclip and your pedals may have a tension option. Keep practicing and stay motivated.


----------



## tclaremont (Dec 28, 2013)

Grab a bike trainer(surely you have one at the shop) and practice on that.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Falling over while clipped in.... It happens 

Remember, we are laughing with you, not all you.

As many of us have fallen over while clipped in


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Put the bike in a doorway and practice there. Then practice while riding around the neighborhood. Clip your standing foot out before you come to a stop. It will become automatic pretty quick.

Falling over due to being locked into the pedals happened a lot more before clipless- forget to loosen the toe straps when you get into town and you would go down at the first stop light. With clips and straps and cleated shoes the shoe will not come out of the pedal when the strap is tight. With clipless the natural motion of pulling the shoe off the pedal also unclips it, so if you forget you have a chance to get the shoe out before you fall.

I set my pedals up with the tension as low as it'll go. The only problem with that is if you pull a shoe out during a sprint you're likely to crash, at high speed. Either I keep my feet from turning out while sprinting or my lack of sprint power keeps me from pulling a shoe out.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I've only been cycling for ~2.5 years now and just went clipless this summer. All last season, in anticipation of clipping in, I made a concerted effort to get used to the action of unclipping whilst still on platform pedals. So, before any stops I would make sure the foot that was staying in was on the downstroke and I would twist out my heel to simulate unclipping on the other foot. 

Also, aside from the rest of the advice offered (which is great), what PBL450 stated was a HUGE help to me; anticipate your stops. I was fortunate to come across that advice when I first started cycling, for some reason it resonated with me. It has helped me immensely overall as a SAFE cyclist, but especially in the transition to clipless pedals.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> I've only been cycling for ~2.5 years now and just went clipless this summer. All last season, in anticipation of clipping in, I made a concerted effort to get used to the action of unclipping whilst still on platform pedals. So, before any stops I would make sure the foot that was staying in was on the downstroke and I would twist out my heel to simulate unclipping on the other foot.


I find it so much easier to unclip between 5 and 7 o'clock and just bring the other foot around before I stop.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Read my  pedal systems info. You don't have to fall. Lots of us didn't.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I rode with old school toe clips for a long time back in the mid 1980s. Had to reach down to cinch my feet in, and reach down to release the straps to get out. 

After doing that for four season, going to clippless was heaven. 

Never fell over once with straps. You really had to be conscience of the situation so as not to fall over. I got good at track stands, at least for five to six seconds anyway. Haven't fallen over a single time with clippless either.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I fell today... first time ever.. 20+ years.. totally my fault was trying to multitask because I got lost and my garmin was not telling me where to go quick enough.. 40+mph gust didn't help... felt pretty stupid. fumbling my iPhone, hitting garmin buttons and eating a protein bar.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Doug B said:


> I rode with old school toe clips for a long time back in the mid 1980s. Had to reach down to cinch my feet in, and reach down to release the straps to get out.
> After doing that for four season, going to clippless was heaven.
> Never fell over once with straps. You really had to be conscience of the situation so as not to fall over. I got good at track stands, at least for five to six seconds anyway. Haven't fallen over a single time with clippless either.


Fer sure. I rode with toeclips & straps from the early '60s until the mid '80s. We didn't know we were supposed to fall over with those so no-one did. Yes, going to clip-in pedals was a breeze after that - at least we didn't have to reach down to flip the strap open every time we stopped. I've used clip-ins since '86 (road) and '90 (MTB) and haven't fallen yet. Maybe one day eh?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Trainer...doorway... bah. Just go to a parking lot or grassy field and practice riding around. Or do like I did 20-something years ago - Get on the bike and go for a ride. It's not a big deal, people are making more of it than it warrants. Just develop the anticipatory unclip and you'll be fine. On a road bike especially, nearly all stops are known well ahead of time. Just unclip on one side and let the foot dangle while you're slowing down. After a while it will become second nature.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Pkrivoshik said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This is my first time posting on the forum, I've been browsing through a few threads for about a week now. So far everyone seems to be very helpful and informative, so general thanks to all of you.
> 
> ...


You've probably heard some good feedback already but I will offer what I call a "secret" to this question.

When you dismount the bike you have to pick a side to put your body center of gravity and tilt the bike the other way. 99% of all topple-and-fall moments with clipless pedals come from unclipping one foot and then getting your center of gravity caught on the other side, forcing you to quickly unclip the foot that you're standing on. If your habit is to approach a stop with your weight perfectly centered over the bike then a "flop" can sneak up on you.

So the trick is to 1) plan to unclip one foot safely in advance of an intersection, and 2) tilt the bike frame against the inside of your opposite leg before unclipping. So if you prefer to unclip your right foot first, then stand up on the pedals with your left foot at the bottom, tilt the bike to the left until the frame touches the inside of your left leg, and unclip the right foot.

With the bike leaning against your opposite leg you will never find your body on the wrong side of the bike.

Even still, take time to work on unclipping either foot quickly so that if you have to make a quick stop you can do so quick enough to not flop over.


----------



## eddubb (Sep 28, 2012)

+1 You are going to fall over, it wont happen unless someone else is there to witness the event, 99/100 nothing will get hurt but your pride, last you will remember the spot where you fell and will chuckle every time you ride past it


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Try to learn to get out from either side. I seem to only be able to do it on my right hand side, and this has made me fall to the left a couple of times, which puts me in the line of traffic. Also, when I broke my right ankle, it made it more challenging, since the twisting motion still isn't enjoyable a year and a half later. Usually I would fall if something else unexpected happened, like throwing the chain.

Of course, I always tightened them all the way down, because I was afraid of coming out of the pedal when cranking hard.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Mike T. said:


> Read my  pedal systems info. You don't have to fall. Lots of us didn't.


Excellent advice and link. I've been riding "clipless" since about 1987 until Dec 31st, 2012. I'm trying to re-learn now, being far more afraid of falling. Your page and advice are a great resource. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## mjc29 (Jun 29, 2013)

When I first went to clipless first crash was 20 feet from the driveway. I was new to the bike and didn't check tires before every ride, down the driveway turn and bike slipped out from under me faster than I could react. So the lesson I learn was to check,haven't been down since.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

OP, aside from practicing indoors in a doorway or between countertops, you need to develop muscle memory.

Unfortunately, you are going to fall. One likely culprit will be not getting enough momentum starting on a hill, which happened to me. After picking myself up I resumed, worried I had damaged the bike, hit the brakes and ... boom. Happened in November and that was the end of that season. The second fall wouldn't have happened if I had the reflexes I have now.

First thing this year I made it a point to breach the cyclist code of conduct by unclipping at every stop sign. The practice was invaluable.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Practice makes perfect. At first I find it is better to keep the pedals adjusted kind of loose so they unclip easy. I try to stay focus and unclip well in advance of stopping. After a while you instinctively know how to anticiapte situations where unclipping is likely to be needed. I still dump it once or twice a year but only when something unexpected happens like a jogger jumping out in front of me on a crowded street or path.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

wgscott said:


> Try to learn to get out from either side. I seem to only be able to do it on my right hand side, and this has made me fall to the left a couple of times, which puts me in the line of traffic. Also, when I broke my right ankle, it made it more challenging, since the twisting motion still isn't enjoyable a year and a half later. Usually I would fall if something else unexpected happened, like throwing the chain.
> 
> Of course, I always tightened them all the way down, because I was afraid of coming out of the pedal when cranking hard.


One thing that I've found, that may help: cutting your wheel to the left when stopped actually makes the rear triangle lean farther to the right. :wink:


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

I've never understood the angst around falling while clipped in.

I had far more difficulty with cages than I ever have with clipless. If you're used to cages, then you're already used to having to slide your foot out of the cage. If you're used to being strapped in, then you're used to having to prepare for a stop well in advance. You should have plenty of time to remember that you have to twist your heel instead of sliding out or reaching down and loosening straps. 

(Unless people are falling over precisely because clipless is so easy, and they get out of the habit of planning for stops. I just thought of that.)

Yes, I fell once while clipped in - because the screws in my cleats loosened over time. I've never fallen because I've forgotten, or gotten the motion wrong, etc. If I were using cages or clips & straps, I bet that I'd have fallen at least as much over the past 25 years. 




---------------


----------



## Leadrunner (Mar 10, 2014)

I have had mine for about six weeks. No falls, so commented (bragged) this past Saturday to my riding companions, and viola, this morning, over I went. No pain, just embarrassment. Had to have been at least 15 to 20 drivers watching.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Leadrunner said:


> I have had mine for about six weeks. No falls, so commented (bragged) this past Saturday to my riding companions, and viola, this morning, over I went. No pain, just embarrassment. Had to have been at least 15 to 20 drivers watching.


98% of clipless falls happen when you stop at an intersection, and the other 2% happen when you have to make a panic stop due to a dog/pedestrian/another cyclist and it's all hitting the fan at once. You almost always have an audience.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> 98% of clipless falls happen when you stop at an intersection


The only time I've ever fallen over was a) chain suck and b) cab stopping short between me and a high curb. I don't want to take the HTFU on this, but come on, I never understand how people simply forget to unclip? Are these the same people who forget to turn their lights on and drive around on parking lights all night long? In aggregate, I think too much fuss is being made about the clipless experience. Get them, ride across a lawn, unclip once or twice. feel good? good. hit the road. 

I just upgraded to LOOK Keo Max 2's and noticed that I like more tension on my pedal (and that the 2's are a big upgrade over the classics, btw). I also found that setting the release spring tension low aids in hassle free, no thought clip outs.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

9W9W said:


> I never understand how people simply forget to unclip?


They're the same ones who forget to turn doorknobs.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

I could never understand all the anxiety over using clipless pedals. Seems like this post appears at least once a week.

Back when they came out, in the late 80's, we were all using toe clips WITH CLEATS. The cleat had a slot in it that went over the rear edge of the pedal. So when you were strapped in snug you could not really pull your foot out of the pedal in an emergency. You basically had to anticipate when you were going to need to stop and reach down and loosen the strap so you could disengage the cleat and pull your foot out of the pedal. Being able to just twist your foot out of the pedal whenever you need to was a huge improvement over toe clips and straps with cleats.

The only time I've ever gone down with clipless pedals is if for some reason I'm leaning away from the side I have unclipped after already slowing to a stop and can't get the other side unclipped before I topple over. In more than 25 years of riding that's happened to me only a few times. I've never "forgotten" to unclip. Do you ever forget to put your foot down when you come to a stop without clipless pedals? It's a simple matter of twisting your foot as you pull your foot away from the pedal.

Relax...you'll be fine


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been on 11 rides with clipless pedals so far since early April. The only time I bit the dust was in my own driveway. I clip in with my left foot first and I was messing with my bike computer. I leaned too far to the left, lost balance and wiped out. Luckily no neighbors saw me. Bike was fine... no scratches... my body absorbed the brunt of the impact. Worst thing that happened was chain oil all over my right leg.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

the key for anyone apprehensive is to unclip well before you stop. I usually get on the brakes, unclip and then coast a few yards with my foot out and then finish brakin and plant it down on the ground. Stopping dead cold, track-standing while you're clipping is generally not a good idea.

Watched a video of Wiggo on youtube the other day, he was doing a TT and his rear brake seized or something - it was one of those below the wheel designs... he gave up and stopped... so as he stopped he unclipped BOTH legs at exactly the same time, twisted both it and let them fly right before he hopped off and tossed the bike... to have both of his legs shoot out like that looked strange. maybe its a track thing?

Wiggins wigs out over bike - from Universal Sports - YouTube


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

9W9W said:


> The only time I've ever fallen over was a) chain suck and b) cab stopping short between me and a high curb. I don't want to take the HTFU on this, but come on, I never understand how people simply forget to unclip? Are these the same people who forget to turn their lights on and drive around on parking lights all night long? In aggregate, I think too much fuss is being made about the clipless experience. Get them, ride across a lawn, unclip once or twice. feel good? good. hit the road.
> 
> I just upgraded to LOOK Keo Max 2's and noticed that I like more tension on my pedal (and that the 2's are a big upgrade over the classics, btw). I also found that setting the release spring tension low aids in hassle free, no thought clip outs.


Some people do forget to unclip. Usually they're day dreaming. It's more common for people to daydream and lean too far towards the clipped-in side when stopped. That happens more than you'd think.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/chuckle-those-have-been-there-325532.html :wink:

Last time I fell, a jogger came off the sidewalk right into the street as I was about to turn into it. I stopped and unclipped. What I didn't realize was that my rear wheel was on a sand patch, and when I pushed off to go (after telling her over her ear buds that she was lucky I wasn't a pick-up truck), the wheel slid to my clipped in side.


----------



## Bigguyonbike (May 16, 2014)

Be careful not to take off on steep uphill. I stopped to answer my phone recently. When I took off again I didn't have much momentum. My right foot was already clipped. I missed with the left and didn't have time to get a full revolution. So, there was no second try. I fell over and looked like an idiot. Luckily, nothing was damaged. But, the pavement was hot! Won't make that mistake again.


----------

